# New Ford Owner



## jlmac (Oct 13, 2001)

I recently took delivery of an '02 F-350 diesel. After much research I think this truck will outperform its Chevy equivalent (if there is such a thing). The truck has a fisher 8.5 v plow. I could use all the advice I can get, both general use and plowing, on all the various tricks and tips on this truck. I've been plowing commercial properties for about 15 years with Chevy 2500 & 3500 with fisher plows, first Ford in 20 years. 


Thanks


John

------------------------
No snow in sight


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Looks like you have good experience plowing. My only tip would be to be careful now that you have so much more power then the old Chevies you ran. You can push a lot of snow and a lot of other stuff with a Ford.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I am sorry but I just cant see how the PS and fords auto tranny could outperform the Duramax with an allison. What you need to be carefull with that truck is not to grenade the tranny pushing snow. Change the fluid 2x a year in the tranny and you might be ok.
Dino


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2001)

jlmac ,

Congrats on the new truck

 

You didn't say what configuration it is(reg. cab, supercab, crewcab, long or short bed).

If it came with the plow pkg. then you already have the X code front springs. If it didn't, GET SOME!

Also, look into some Monroe Muscle's or Timbren's for the front. They help alot.

As for the tranny, if it's an auto, after you get some miles on it(at least 500) look into changing to synthetic. I have Mobil 1 synthetic in mine and my trans temp never exceeds 160 even under the severe duty of plowing and towing. And my truck has an additional 165 hp and 250 ft/lbs of torque over stock .

You won't believe how much snow these things can push 

Greg


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

If the truck has the Plow Prep Package your front end should be fine IMO.

I have a few trucks just like yours, and haven't had any front end problems. When you have a super cab is when you should think about up grades in the front end.

My company's equipment maintmance policy has a lot to do with the long term problem free service we get out of our trucks.

Some key maintmance things are:

Tire roatation
Oil Changes

Change the Trans fluid every 20K or 2 times a year whatever comes first. Changes in the fall, and again in the spring.

If you do not slam the truck around, and come to complete stops, before shifting from r to d. You should get several years of service out of your truck.

It will push a lot of snow, and have power to spare.

Geoff


----------



## jlmac (Oct 13, 2001)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice. Dockboy my truck is a 1 ton reg cab with a 3 yard dump. How do you check for the X code for the front springs?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Dino he said Ford not Dogge. Dodges hav the week trannies. I have never had a problem with a Ford Auto or Manual.

Geoff is right maintainence is important.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2001)

jlmac ,

Look on the door jamb sticker on the drivers side, where the GVW, Tire size, ect. is. Under "SPR" are your spring codes. The first one is your front, the second is the rear. The X code springs are installed on a PSD with the plow pkg and are the standard springs on a 450 and 550. They are rated at 6000 lbs. , but remember the front GVW is also limited by the front axle. Don't worry though, I believe your truck has at least a 5200 lb FGVW.

Greg


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

jlmac could you post some pictures so we could see your new beauty?






Thanks Adam


----------



## Bill M. (Apr 6, 2001)

*snow plow prep on f350*

On friday a ford dealer told me the snow plow prep package was not available on the PSD f350? what gives?


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

One thing to remember is to drain your fuel filter housing periodically (it is the yellow knob behind the fuel filter housing), change your fuel filter at the beginning of the season, and at the end or 2 times yearly. If the "Water in fuel" light ever comes on pull over immediately and drain the water out, don't wait until you get to a service station, it will be too late. 
Oh, don't buy the filters from Ford they tack on a whole lot more $ to put their name on someone elses filter.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The snowplow prep is avaible on:

All gas regular cab and super cab trucks. 

All regular cab diesel trucks. The F 250 may be out. Not sure.

Super Cab F 350, F 450, and F 550 cab and chasis trucks.

Geoff


----------



## Bill M. (Apr 6, 2001)

Thanks Geoff, 
I was looking at crew cabs, so thats why no plow prep packages.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

You can get the Camper Package and that will give you the max front springs.

plowking is absolutely correct:
The 7.3 is awesome, but in no way better than a 6.6L w/allision.

And, yes, you DO need to be careful about transmissions. Ford didn't put a transmission temp gauge in it for no reason. Those babies get HOT pushing snow in high-range. Those things WILL fail if pushed too hard.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

That is why we plow with loaders and let the Fords just pick up the crumbs.We don't want them to brake down. 
I would never live it down from Dino if he had to come from Conn. to help us out.LOL

Anyway congrats on your new truck,good luck!

Mike Nelson
New York Snow Pros
Fishkill,N.Y.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kent Lawns _
> *The 7.3 is awesome, but in no way better than a 6.6L w/allision.*


From discussions here and at other boards, it appears the Allison transmissions gear ratios are better suited for trailer towing and jockeying than pushing snow. With gripes about super steep 1st and reverse, and delayed reverse engagement, I would think I'd run out of patience dealing with rock-crawling speeds all night.

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

And, yes, you DO need to be careful about transmissions. Ford didn't put a transmission temp gauge in it for no reason. Those babies get HOT pushing snow in high-range. Those things WILL fail if pushed too hard. [/B][/QUOTE]

Ok, I never plowed with a diesel till the superduties came out in 99, all my plow trucks were gas trucks. Most trucks had the 460, and drank gas like it was going out of style.

So when the 99s came out i bought my first diesel plow truck. I have a 99 F 350 dump body, with an 8.5' V-plow, yes it has the diesel. The truck now has 85K on it, started plowing in November of 99, and has plowed every winter. The truck has the same trans, with no sign of falling out. All we do is change the fluid 2 times a year, we did it 3 times on this past winter do to the large amount of snow. If you come to a full stop, the truck will last. This was is going strong, and i expect to see 150K on it with out any problems.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

If you watch the temp and change the fluid then no problem. They are made to work not to be abused.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Ford has a additional transmission filter that is supposed to be easy to install on the transmission line near the radiator. It is to be used on trucks that are used for heavy towing and is supposed to lengthen the life of the auto. trans. Sorry I disgarded the part #, but the dealer should be able to locate it. This sounds like money well spent for a truck used for plowing.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

The 7.3 is awesome, but in no way better than a 6.6L w/allision. 

First I don't see the 6.6L being better then the 7.3 because GM has not proved out the motor yet give it a year than we can judge. 2nd with the trans issue yes the Allison has always been better than any ford trans that I know, but there is certain things that I don't like about the Allison either.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Objectivity and facts are useless against brand bais.

6.6 isn't better than 7.3?
Give it a year? Yeah, I'm sure 30,000 miles will tell us a lot on a diesel.

Apparently Ford seems to think it's time for the 7.3 to go: Next year's will have a NEW engine 6.0 to compete with the 6.6.

Common rail injection, deep V, fractured rods.. the 6.6 is 10 years of technology ahead. But again, Ford and International are not sleeping. They already HAVE built the 6.0, it's been tested NOW. It will NOT take 1 year on the market to be proven.

Competition is great.

As far as the Allison goes: I don't like the slow reverse either. But I think the truck will go 17mph in reverse (Only available w. 3.73) I suppose you guys need to go faster.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The 6.6 has been out for over a year now and guess how many aluminum head related failures?? 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
Of the 50,000 engines produced in that time guess how many were returned for warranty work. Less than 15. And GM was pulling any engine that needed work and sent it back to the duramax facility for inspection.
There are many trucks out there now on the top side of 50K in miles and a few over 100K.
The allison has actually been more troublesome than the 6.6, but most of those prpblems were software related.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

"Apparently Ford seems to think it's time for the 7.3 to go: Next year's will have a NEW engine 6.0 to compete with the 6.6. "

This has all to do with new EPA emission regulations than a problem with the old engine.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Right.

I'm sure the emmisions were part of it, don't get me wrong, but that can be relatively cheaply corrected with injectors and new heads.

The 7.3 doesn't have any problems, it's just outdated.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kent Lawns _
> *I'm sure the emmisions were part of it, don't get me wrong, but that can be relatively cheaply corrected with injectors and new heads.*


From the 6.9 of the late 70s to where it is now, I would suppose its been tweaked about all its going to be...


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Dont forget packaging. The new 6.0 will take up much less room in the engine bay.
Dino


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

I don't know if that's a big factor. The SD has a big front on it.

And they're supposed to have a V-6 version diesel for the F150 and Expedition.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Right now it has a large front clip, but I gotta figure Ford will be using the new 6.0 for a very long time, and who knows what the next generation of trucks will look like. Even with the large front clip, the 7.3PS is pretty well jammed in there.
Dont forget the SD line is just one application of the engine, It is also used in vans cutaways chassis and chassis alone configs as well. Alot of motorhome and step vans are on chassis alone configs.
Dino


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

You're right, I wasn't thinking about those.


----------

